# Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sixers 11/7 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

For The Bulls:

Jamal is going to have a tough matchup both offensively and defensively as he probably will have to guard AI and will be defended by Snow. This will be a great "prove the world wrong" game. He will have to get the ball inside because Snow is a very capable defender and AI will wear him down on the other end.

It is important for the bigs to really take it to Philly and point the ball in the paint. Philly sports 6'6" Kenny Thomas and 6'10" Derrick Coleman at the 4 and 5... talk about a short frontcourt.

For The Sixers:

AI is trying, but he can't do everything. He's scoring, he's passing, but they lack that dominant post player to put them over the top. 

Whenever 6'6" PF Kenny Thomas leads your team in rebounds, you know you have issues. They're getting outrebounded as a team, no surprise, and are giving up 46% a game to opponents.

---

Depending on how the big men play, that will decide this game. I predict the Bulls to pull off another for their 2nd straight win, 103-100.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok, I think/hope, the Bulls zone is also effective against Philly. Crawford plays well, Chandler plays well, Curry maybe starts to wake up a little. Bulls win 88-85 in a nailbiter.


----------



## fear7 (Jun 12, 2002)

What I can't work out is why Philly committed to Thomas in
such a big way over the off season.

How in the world did get that contract? It's these type of
decisions that show you which franchises want to win championships and which are happy to be compeditive.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm taking Philly in this one:

Sixers 90
Bulls 87


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> For The Bulls:
> 
> Jamal is going to have a tough matchup both offensively and defensively as he probably will have to guard AI and will be defended by Snow. This will be a great "prove the world wrong" game. He will have to get the ball inside because Snow is a very capable defender and AI will wear him down on the other end.
> ...


i'm going to miss watching hassel get lit up by iverson ,but it is it really that kind of game crawford ?

he put 33 on that duo the last time they met,& he looks like he's got it going as of late, personally i'm looking for curry to get it going against a group of post players who aren't noted for defense and are pyhsically overmatched...this can be his breakout game since he did very well against the 76ers the last time the met too

i'm not terribly concerned if the bulls win or lose but that they more consistent with their offensive output because 2 wins against playoff calibur teams look a little out of reach for them right now


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Curry should have a huge game but he won't. See the Milwaukee game against Brian Skinner and Joe Smith.

I think the Bulls will lose this game. 



Chicago 76

Philly 86

Tyson will get lots or rebounds and blocks.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok I think Bulls will win this one. Look for our two young big men to have big games. We better go zone or else AI will light us up. Kirk may get a chance to defend him some but in his first game that is asking a lot. Marshall should do fine on Big Dog.


Bulls 102

Sixers 90


Curry: 24 points


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 90
Sixers 83

Rose - 23 points


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Same thing as against the Magic. Bulls come out playing man in the first half. In the second half, they switch to the zone with Gill playing a lot, until the end when he gets worn out and Rose comes back in. Curry struggles again, Blount gets 30+minutes. 


Bulls 107 

Sixers 98 

Crawford with 33 and 8 
Tyson gets 18 and 16 (rebs than pts) 

AI with 42


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

all i know is the bulls better not play like a bunch of scrubs out there, I got tickets to this game and their damn good seats.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

104-99 Sixers over Bulls

I think Philly is just short of clicking into place. With Big Dog back and a consistent effort from their frontcourt (Kenny Thomas is pretty good, regardless of his height, and Coleman and Marc Jackson are a decent duo for the center), it's all about the guard play. They haven't gotten Snow, McKie, and Iverson all going on the same night. If that happens, the Bulls will be hard pressed to win.

I think the Bulls could win if they pound it home to Curry. I know he hasn't been showing up in the last few games, but they have to give him tonight to break out into it. 

If the Bulls win, Curry will have 25/5/2blks.

Chandler will reign the glass. Big rebounding efforts from Rose and Crawford will help.

Gill won't be able to stop AI, but at least he can somewhat contain him on the perimeter. When AI takes it inside, look for him to draw a ton of fouls from Curry, and probably get them. This will be frustrating for Eddy, and that means that he'll get time on the bench. Blount can play the role of interior defender better, and it'll keep Curry composed; but it won't help us win.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sixers 11/7 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm going to miss watching hassel get lit up by iverson ,but it is it really that kind of game crawford ?


You know, in Philly they're always advertising the Sixers tix on TV and they always show Hassell spinning around and getting faked out by Iverson in the fast break.

By the way, Hassell and Hoiberg are both getting the Bulls-like minutes in Minnesota too. Of course, in Minny, they are the stabilizing forces to a team chock full of All-Stars; that wasn't the case here.

But it's good to know that they are good for something on other teams too. Hassell got 5 offensive rebounds last night, and Hoiberg had 9 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists, and a steal in 23 minutes.

Haha but they couldn't stop Peja, who went 5 for 6 from downtown.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls 64 Philadelphia 92


No reason to suspect that they'll give a full effort for TWO games in a row unless they first prove otherwise..

Jamal gets lit up by AI, Bulls with buckets of turnovers, can't shoot the ball into the ocean from a few feet away, Sixers play team ball, pass the rock around, "D" up.

Bulls in it for a while, then a fatal sixer spurt and Bulls cave in. Tyson scores 8 points, 16 rebounds, 5 block shots and is the only one actually hustling up the court. 

Familiar story?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 85
76ers: 82

Leading Scorer: 25, Rose


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls: 94
76ers: 83


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bulls 78
76rs 60

Hope Big Dog tears ACL


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Bulls: 104
Sixers: 100

This is going to be a good game...I hope..Philly's bench is just a mess....but Iverson will light us up pretty good

Iverson: 29 points, 8 assists, 5 steals

Crawford- 15 points, 9 assists, 4 rebounds

Rose- 12 points, 5 assists, 6 rebounds

Chandler- 28 points, 19 rebounds, 4 blocks

Curry: 8 points, 2 rebounds, 20 minutes


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I see the bulls starting either erob or gill to have the defesive assignment on allen iverson.. 

The Bulls Will win.. 

98-86


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think this game will be as low scoring as some people have predicted. Recent games between these two teams were all high scoring affairs. Anyway, Bulls will put up their first back to back strong performances of the season behind a Sell-Out crowd at the UC.

Bulls - 105
Sixers - 98

Chandler: 18 pts, 17 boards, 5 blks

Crawford: 26 pts, 6 boards, 6 assists

Iverson: 32 pts


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Bulls 78
> 76rs 60
> 
> Hope Big Dog tears ACL


Harsh


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow, all these predictions are predicated on the hope that the Bulls will actually guard people. Even the Magic, as bad as they are, shot 46% and scored 100...

Let's hope this is the case, the team works hard to actually guard someone...At this point, though, I'm not convinced the Bulls will put in the effort required to do this. 

Nonetheless, as someone who has followed the team since the days of the A-Train/Van Lier/Holland/May/Johnson era, I'd be estatic if this team actually develops a work ethic worthy of Tyson, who at, what, 21, is far and away the leader of the team..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will predict my outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

Sixer 105
Bull 80

High scorer -- Jamal with 29


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Confident about this one, Bulls should be feeling good after breaking out of their offensive woes and beating the Magic.

Philly- 92
Bullz- 101


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

What's going on? Shouldn't I have started this thread since we won the last game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sixers 2-3. 

Have lost 3 of the last 4 games. @ Sacremento @Golden State. Defeated Portland @ Portland and lost to New Orleans @ home. 

Shooting44%, to opp. 47%. 32% in threes to opp. 39% They are being out rebounded by 6 a game!! 35.4 to 41.2 They average 10.6 steals. 15.2 t/o. 92.2 pts a game to opp. 93.4 

Iverson 26.4, 7.2 assists. 3 steals. 42%, 24 in threes. 
Robinson 17.5 pts a game. 39% in shooting. 29% in threes. 4.5 assists. 
K Thomas 15pts a game 55% 8.6 boards
Snow 10 40% 50% in threes. (1-2) 6.6 assists. 

Bulls 2-3. 1-2 @ home. 

36% in shooting. opp 46% 36% in threes to opp 48%. 44 rebounds to opp. 45.4 8.4 blks to phillies 3. 82.6 pts a game to opp. 97.8 

Crawford 16.8 a game 41% 46% in threes. 5 assists 3.8 boards
Chandler 15.5 43% 15.5 rebounds 1.3 assists 2.25 blks. 
Rose 11 31% 4 rebounds 3.8 assists. 

Bulls win this one. Pound offensive boards. Chandler gets close to 20 boards. Sixers are not playing their normal D. Giving up more points than they score. 

As I said, Bulls win......105-95


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Bulls - 96
Sixers - 92

AI - 31 pts
JC - 22 pts, 6 rebs, 9 assists
EC - 20 pts, 9 rebs, 1 blk

The Bulls are going to start playing great for the next 3 games and beat Philly, NO, and the Earl Boykins-led Nuggets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

76ers - 76
Bulls - 88

-Petey


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

104
98

Bulls


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I think our strategy for this game is going to have to be to let The Answer get his, and try and shut everyone else down, because we seriously don't have anyone on this team that can come close to guarding him. 

But.....I have a feeling that Jalen and Kendall will do a pretty good job getting a hand in the big dog's face, and disrupting his shots, and that Tyson will have a good night, and since the game is at home, coming off of a big win (relatively speaking), our confidence should be pretty high....I will tentatively predict a Bulls win, 103-97. 

High scorer...Allen Iverson, 34.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

76ers 91
Bulls 95

Leading Scorer's:
76ers- Iverson 31
Bulls- Marshall 20


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 87
Philly 93


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 102
Philly 97
I'm :krazy: ...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I like Philly's team 

Snow and Iverson..... I just can't see much penetration from our guards nor is anyone going to stop Iverson from doing what he wants 


Robinson and Kenny Thomas on right and left flanks especially love their mid range games on that flank and both have their post game . Very versatile forwards

Say what you like about Kenny Thomas .. 6'6 whatever. So is Elton Brand . Ben Wallace is a 6'8 Center. Malick Rose is 6'5 and one of the best 6th men playing the game. Earl the closer. If your good and have got heart you can play. 

Thomas is a player. Not a superstar .. but a player who matches up evenly with Donyell Marshall ( IMO )

Coleman is a highly skilled post passer and can put the moves on down low when he's in the mood to rip someone a new one. I think he'll chew on Eddy for a bit and then let Samuel Dalembert do speed ball work on his scrotum 

Philly too strong all over 

98 - 86 - Philly


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls 93-92.


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

76ers: 93
Bulls: 89


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 89-82. Curry will lead the way with about 22. Chandler will be a monster on the boards. Kirk will have one broken ankle, courtesy of AI.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

High scoring game:

Bulls 105
Sixers 100

Leading Scorer: Chandler
Leading Rebounder: Chandler
Leading Shot Blocker: Chandler
Leading assist: Crawford
Lowest Field %: Jalen Rose
Highest FIeld %: Chandler
Most Steals: Kendall Gill


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'd like to believe we turned the corner with the Orlando win the other night, regardless of how bad the Magic may be. This is a game we should win...and we will.

Bulls - 98
Sixers - 91


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I'd like to believe we turned the corner with the Orlando win the other night, regardless of how bad the Magic may be. This is a game we should win...and we will.
> 
> Bulls - 98
> Sixers - 91


That’s the spirit! And welcome in my “I’m crazy” club…


----------



## XXXCalade (Jul 4, 2003)

im not gonna make a prediciton about the score because i don't do that but I will have to say I think Gill will get big minutes tonight so he can guard AI. This might mean less minutes for Marshall or Rose which is said because the Bulls can't afford Rose on the bench and Marshall played so well the other night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*My Mistake*

I said that phillys defense is down. It is about the same as last year they allowed their opp. 93-95 a game. Their offense is down 4 pts a game in the early part of the season. That means nothing. But I still say a bulls win.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

*For the ribs*

Sixers: 94
Bulls: 87


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 88
Sixers 85

'Yell throws up 21


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sixers 103

Bulls 98

The Bulls subpar defense (worst in point differential) will allow the sixers to score their first 100 point game.

And I see that Miami has signed Tyrone Hill. First, I didn't know he didn't have a team. The Bulls could have seriously used his defense and rebounding.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Whenever 6'6" PF Kenny Thomas leads your team in rebounds, you know you have issues. They're getting outrebounded as a team, no surprise, and are giving up 46% a game to opponents.


Hey, since when is Kenny Thomas a bad rebounder??

I dont know how many sixer games you watch, but the man is a scrappy hustler who is relentless to grab the boards.

He is a straight up maniac in the post. He is a very good rebounder. You can't doubt him on that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sixers 11/7 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, since when is Kenny Thomas a bad rebounder??
> ...


He never said Thomas was a bad rebounder did he??

I dont think that was a put down, at least that is not the way I took it. He clearly out rebounds anyone else on that team by two a game. Coleman should average a double double at least! But he gets just over 6 a game. Thomas is strong rebounder and kudos to him, but as a team, you are getting out reboundedby 6 a game. How can a team go far in the playoffs doing this? M Jackson gets three rebounds....I think retros comment was slanted towards Coleman and Jackson more than it was Thomas.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sixers 11/7 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, since when is Kenny Thomas a bad rebounder??
> ...


I didn't say he was a bad rebounder. I said a team is going to have troubles when a 6'6" guy is leading the team in rebounding. The Sixers sorely lack an inside game and I think that will be exposed, or at least should be exposed tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sixers 11/7 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was a bad rebounder. I said a team is going to have troubles when a 6'6" guy is leading the team in rebounding. The Sixers sorely lack an inside game and I think that will be exposed, or at least should be exposed tonight.


Ever heard of Charles Barkley? He was leading teams in rebounding at 6-4. Kenny Thomas is very atheletic, with long arms and he knows how to be in the right place at the right time to rebound. The sixers are very adept at hitting the offensive glass. Mostly because Iverson when he drives to the hole opens up rebounding lanes where his misses are as good as assists.

The only way the Sixers have trouble inside tonight is if Eddy Curry goes off. Chandler they should be able to somewhat contain.

I go:

Philly: 88
Chicago: 81

Crawford: 26
Chandler and Rose: 18 a piece.

Iverson: 46


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

The output of this game depends on:

1.How well we will handle the Snow. (We need to hard foul him at least three time)
2.How well we will shoot the ball. (I hope 48% minimum.)
3.How well we will defend the paint. (No easy lay-ups)
4.How well Hinrich will “jell” with Jamal and Jalen. ( The key is here- no selfishness)

So, my prediction: 97 Bulls – Sixers 90 ( I am just kidding)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls - 98
76ers - 91

I think Eddy Curry needs to finally show up in order for the Bulls to win this one. Here's to a big game from our big fella! :cheers:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sixers 98
Bulls 90


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Bulls take this one...i hope. This is a hard game to predict. AI probably has a big game and our hopes lie on how well we contain Big Dog and Snowman. 

Bulls 87 
Sixers 81

Leading Scorer: Curry(25)/Iverson(35)
Rebounder: Chandler(12)/Thomas(7)


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Sixers 91
Bulls 83

Hopefully we dont continue to get blown out in our losses.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Bulls - 98
> 76ers - 91
> 
> I think Eddy Curry needs to finally show up in order for the Bulls to win this one. Here's to a big game from our big fella! :cheers:


Remember the last time we played the Sixers? I believe Curry went 14-16 from the field. I'm just wondering if Phili is going to prepare for him even though he's been struggling...my guess is yes, they have because of the monster game he had last season against them.

But all that matters is the Bulls come away with the W.  

:cheers:


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bulls - 113

Sixers - 94

High Scorer - Jamal Crawford


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sixers 104
Bulls 84

Philly has outside shooting to counter our zone defense. Man-to-man, we're not very good.

At least we find some offense, but Iverson does what other quality guards have done so far - shut down Crawford.

Crawford leads us in scoring with 18 points on 5-18 shooting.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sixers 104
> Bulls 84
> 
> ...


I dont know about that last time JC looked across and saw that Iverson/Snow tandem he was dropping 33 and 8 on them and walking away with the win.

Jc is streaky I think he will stay hot,Curry will come alive tonight and the Bulls will get the win by 5 .

Bulls win 102-97 .

High scorer :Rose


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I finally have League Pass 

Let's hope the Bulls have all of their godawful hoops out of the way for the year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal at point.

Coleman is a savvy vet, scores over Chandler.

Rose hits the three after CUrry passed up a shot.

Curry with the block after a brilliant pass by coleman.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NBA League Pass loses its feed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice effort by eddy to start,


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT. Raptors have 38 pts after three periods. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003110727


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Only on the Bulls forum will you find a game thread with 4 pages filled up before the game even starts....I love it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to Crawford, drives to the FT line and makes a floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 4 quick pts. Glad to see that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the sweet pass to Chandler for the udnk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson ball fake with :3 on the shot clock, Jamal bites, Iverson drives through the lane, misses the turnaround. Robinson with the rebound. Back to Iverson, drives right past Crawford for the easy layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose off to a great start. 16-13 Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with 8 points already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson shake and bake, around crawford for the layup.

17-16 76ers

Crawford comes back with the 3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler with the alley-hoop to Curry  

Then Tyson takes it hard to the hoop on the next play.

Wow


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry is playing much better today offensively and defensively. When he's about to get double teamed or doesn't think he has a good shot, he passes it out to the perimeter. That's something he hasn't done in the past games. He's also playing good help D. Hope he keeps it up... Bulls lookin good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with 4 points, and get this: 1 assist ;-)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Nice three there by Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All starting five off to a great start. Even Marshall, sure he is 0-3 but has three rebounds. 

Shooting 57% so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford a little out of control, drives and dishes, but is called for the offensive foul.

Curry just let Marc Jackson take away a rebound. Iverson drives around Crawford again, and Curry commits the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sixers have 7 boards and 4 are offensive. We keep this team off of their own goal, we can win this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

19-19 tie, 3:50 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry fighting for position well. Gets the pass for an easy two.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry lost 2 defensive rebounds he should have had.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our forwards are 1-7 with 4 rebounds an assist and a blocked host. 2 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5 rebounds, 2 assists, sorry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount in for Curry with 2:00 left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson can go wherever he wants, even against our zone.

Dishes for the easy bucket, then gets the ball after Rose's shot is blocked and scores on crawford again.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Donyell&Tyson have to play a little bit better.Looks like I verson will torture us tonight:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall is down, hurt.

:20 timeout turns to a full timeout.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Marshall is down


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope Donyell is ok. Is that his shin?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****, Marshall hurt

Crawford gets up in the air past the three point line with nowhere to go. WTF?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 1-3 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 2 pts
Marshall 0-4 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 0 pts
Curry 3-3 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 1 PF, 6 pts
Crawford 2-2 FG, 1-1 3Pt, 1-2 FT, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 PF, 6 pts
Rose 3-6 FG , 2-2 3PT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 8 pts


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sixers with freakin 32 points in 1 quarter.... Bulls better shape up defensively... Mckie killed us with those 3s.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Semms to be a familiar start for me:no:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Will we ever be able to put two games together????


Iverson&McKie lighting us out....

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lineup is Hinrich, Gill, Baxter, Blount, ERob


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is one horrible lookin group.


Um... Bill you really need to think about your substitution patterns ya moron.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's see if Gill&Hinrich can bring it on defesivly..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Terrible. Bulls down 12.

ERob got the ball on the wing and they just took it out of his hands.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last few minutes, the bulls are being outplayed. Philly wants it more.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

:whatever: at the Bulls bench. They look stiff, flat, emotionless, and just plain BAD.

:whatever:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is how we look against a playoff-bound team.

36-24, 10:35 left in Q2


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich fouled on his first shot attempt. Iverson can't guard this guy ;-)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

That lineup sucks!!!!!!! BC is back to his old habits..damn...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich misses the first FT attempt of his career. Hits the 2nd for his first career NBA point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has 1 pt.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

why is Bill being moronic by throwing in ERob,Blount,Baxter...they play some D but they just cant score....and Gill has struggled at the UC...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I really am starting to question BC's coaching decisions.

PG- Hinrich
SG- Gill
SF- Robinson
PF- Baxter
C- Blount

Why on earth would you put that lineup on the court when they're DOWN in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Finally that horrible group is gone... TC and EC come in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler and Curry back in.

The Bulls have to have a 2nd unit.

All 5 of those guys on the floor are guys that Paxson and Krause gave to BC to use.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes that is a sorry line-up!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson is the man. Wish I could see this game.

I am however watching the Hornets beat the Lakers.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

wuill we score more than 60 points???

tik tok tik tok


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BC gets to see Hinrich with the big guys.

Curry with the hook.

Bulls down 13.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls will score at least 80, but maybe not much more than that.

Hinrich's defense is awesome, BTW.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bring back Tim Floyd!!

LOL, I never thought I would say that...but I think anything is an improvement over BC right now...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich misses the 3

Hinrich gets the steal at the other end.

Curry misses, ERob gets the tip.

41-29, down 12.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

OH CRAP!! TYSON HURT!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is hurt......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill with an awesome block and he goes in for the uncontested layup.

Bulls down 10.

They're having a bit of a comeback right now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad to see them get Curry and Chandler out there... had to see what Kirk can do with him trying to feed Blount and ERob. :|

Curry is looking good tonight on O. He's getting pushed on D.

Tyson... down and holding his back. Oh ****.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh no!! Chandler went crashing in the front row, and he is holding his back! ****!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

what happened?????/


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hinrich for 3... Dooiink!!!

Nice put back Robinson for 2.

Hinrich for 3 again..........Doooinnnnk!!!!


Tyson Damnn!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are dropping like flies here...

Marcus Fizer on the IL doesn't seem like a good idea now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why was Fizer put on the IL and not Baxter again?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler taken to the locker room for a rub-down.

He looks not-too-bad to me. I think/hope he'll be back quick.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We've lost Marshall and CHandler today... not good. 

This is when I'd like to see Fizer play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

with Marshall and Chandler both out, there goes our rebounding.

Marshall bruised left leg.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

there goes the heart of the team.....uh who will step up now???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy with the nice pass to Baxter out of a double team... NICE


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CUrry with a NICE pass to a cutting Baxter for the bucket. Assist Curry!

Bulsl down 9


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, ERob is a natural PF, so I here 

Hopefully Tyson can walk it off. If he and Donyell are gone for any significant period, we can kiss the playoffs goodbye.

An *ASSIST(!)* from Curry. Heaven forbid


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

will chandler's back ever heal?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> with Marshall and Chandler both out, there goes our rebounding.
> 
> Marshall bruised left leg.


Damn...that's very bad..our best players from Wednesdays game are out


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Guys, I love what I see in hinrich.

He's a fantastic defender, or at least looks that way.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man the Sixers look horrible without Iverson.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill holds the ball, waiting for CUrry to figure out what a screen is and how to set it.

ERob ugly shot, but gets his own rebound and makes the putback.

Bulls down just 7.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good hustle by ERob... I'd have liked to see Jalen and Jamal back in the game by now, but you know what? We've but that lead from 15 to 7 since KH came in


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich is lookin good. Playin great D... making great passes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kurt 

1) Pushes

2) Looks for ERob

and 

3) it's working


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

E-rob and Curry doing a nice job.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich really pushed the ball upcourt. Sixers didn't get set in their defense. Pass to ERob for an uncontested 14 foot shot.

Bulls down FIVE.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Show some hEART BULLS!!!!!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, ERob is a natural PF, so I here


Butthead!

But I'm telling you, he can play there is need be. Back with the class he played with at Flint said he was the best post player they had ever seen. 

And I saw him score like 30 and grab 15 in a game where he dominated the lane. You are right though, he can't do that in the L... he may break a nail.

=)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Any news on Tyson????

Donyell?

thanks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Funny. THe sixers look terrible without Iverson.

Wait, he's been in the game for a while. Hinrich has just been in his shorts the whole time.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Funny. THe sixers look terrible without Iverson.
> 
> Wait, he's been in the game for a while. Hinrich has just been in his shorts the whole time.


Hah.

Who dis white boy be?

Practice, we talkin' bout practice?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*the Bulls fat male dancers*

My name is Roscoe. We work hard, and we play hard!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson out on the fast break. Sprinting.

Hinrich catches him from behind and gets position. Stops the fast break dead.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Keep those updates coming folks. We still haven't got our feed back from League Pass :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose back in.

Hinrich to curry, back to hinrich to rose with the shot clock running down, he hits.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we must stop Iverson..that little BRAT


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

Any idea whats wrong with the league pass? I called Dish Network and went through all this stuff and still doesnt work. I get to watch Clippers v. Nuggets though...yeah....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BC should try Hinrich,Crawford,Rose at the same time in the 2nd half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal back in.

Makes a quick baseline move for the layup.

Can he dunk?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk's getting a little carried away... drives and turns it over, then drives and should have drawn some contact.

But when his shot starts falling, he's gonna be really scary. This cat is quick.

Curry is still soft. His arms just possibly may be made of rubber when they go up for a rebound.

Jamal with a pretty drive


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> Any idea whats wrong with the league pass? I called Dish Network and went through all this stuff and still doesnt work. I get to watch Clippers v. Nuggets though...yeah....


Blackout? If you're in chicago, they may not show the home game if it's not sold out.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> Any idea whats wrong with the league pass? I called Dish Network and went through all this stuff and still doesnt work. I get to watch Clippers v. Nuggets though...yeah....


We just went through the same thing...nada...black screen, again. Called back and they said they'd just found out the the feed was lost. :no:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Iverson is a pest!!!!


That's his job....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We are basically down at the PF spot...Chandler,Marshall,Fizer all injured????

I'm really sick &tired of Baxter


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> Any idea whats wrong with the league pass? I called Dish Network and went through all this stuff and still doesnt work. I get to watch Clippers v. Nuggets though...yeah....


That's sucks ***. I just signed up for the League Pass today, and it seems to be working fine. Mine's coming through digital cable though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's WCIU, channel 26, the U!'s fault


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose heating up.

He has 12 points, just drew the foul.

Iverson has either 19 or 21.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose's hurt more than he's let on... he's way off on his shots... real clinkers.

Jamal with an airball to end the half :|


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

any updates on the fowards


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Chandler is out for the game...

not sure about Marshall... he's probably out the game too


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I just checked and he's 5-10, so maybe I'm wrong 

But the ones he's missed have looked like bad misses


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls need to stop settling for spot-up forced jumpshots..

NO passing, no distribution.. just individual BBall right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

53-44 76ers at the half.

Iverson 6-10 FG, 8-8 FT, 2 reb, 5 ast, 20 pts
Robinson 3-8 FG, 1-2 3PT, 3-3 FT, 8 reb, 10 pts
McKie 3-6, 1-1 3Pt, 202 FT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 9 pts
Delambert 4-4 FG, 2 reb, 8 pts

Rose 5-9 FG, 2-2 3Pt, 1 reb, 2 ast, 12 pts
Crawford 4-5 FG ,1-1 3pt, 1-2 FT, 4 ast, 2 PF, 10 pts
Chandler 1-4 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 pts
Marshall 0-4 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 1 pf, 0 pts
Curry 4-4 FG, 1-2 FT, 4 reb, 2 ast, 1 PF, 9 pts
ERob 3-5 FG, 3 reb, 1 pf, 6 pts

Hinrich 0-4 FG, 0-2 3Pt, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 2 PF, 1 pt


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If the Bulls trail at the Half at home..they always lose the game


Could Paxson give a phone call to Tyronne Hill?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I just checked and he's 5-10, so maybe I'm wrong
> 
> But the ones he's missed have looked like bad misses


Rose is 5-9 on nba.com and yahoo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> If the Bulls trail at the Half at home..they always lose the game
> 
> 
> Could Paxson give a phone call to Tyronne Hill?


Hill signed with the heat today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*WestHighHawk* 
Clippers Nuggets..yuckwell it seems like Andre miller is passing again, sticking it to his former team

Seems the Twolves are whooping the Magic..doesn't make us look good.

Iverson is absolutely torching us. We need to contain him but I don't think any zone defense can do well against him

Who can step up for the Bulls now that donyell and tyson are hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shootin 44.2%, Sixers 45.0%
Bulls 24 points in the paint, Sixers 20
Biggest lead for Bulls 3, for Sixers 15


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Chops, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, Morgan, RealFan, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Mikedc, mgolding, Future, RoRo, kcchiefs-fan*, crazyfool83, unBULLievable, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, osman, animalthug, lou4gehrig, spongyfungy, Chicago N VA, greekbullsfan, Toss2Moss, elias03, DaBullz)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can't zone Iverson. He's too quick. You gotta stick Hinrich on him and let him foul out getting in Iverson's grill. Iverson will turn the ball over against overly aggressive defenders.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall will return in the 2nd half.

Chandler will not return. He has a lower back bruise.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Around the league*

lol, Sagana Diop with a bank shot from almost the top of the key gives the Cavs a 90-88 leade with 27 seconds over the Pacers


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hill signed with the heat today.


 

thanks DaBullz!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Around the league- Pacers V. Cavs*

Artest makes a bucket, gets fouled, and then hits the go ahead free throw. 11 seconds left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls start the 2nd half with Crawford, Curry, Rose, Marshall, Baxter.

Playing man defense.

Burned two straight posessions. Curry misses a dunk on the alley-oop.

Bulls down 57-44

Kenny Thomas hits, down 59-44. 6-0 start for Philly.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

crapola.

I miss Crazy Ron... I think Bird's gonna keep him properly harnessed and he's turned into a really good basketball player.

Curry looked like a real doofus there


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford dribbles, dribbles, dribbles, finally goes around a pick, throws it away.

Then Iverson hits an easy shot against crawford, who was nowhere near him .


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's gonna get a quick hook if he doesn't get his act together on D.

Good to see Yell back out there


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> crapola.
> 
> I miss Crazy Ron... I think Bird's gonna keep him properly harnessed and he's turned into a really good basketball player.
> ...


My exact sentiments!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, misses a running shot. Bulls get the steal on the other end, Rose gets the layup.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Is it to early to start talking about the draft. These players dont match well on the court. We need an overhaul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall and Baxter run the pick and roll perfectly. Baxter looked fouled, but no call. Ball lands in Curry's hands. He's fouled.

Makes both.

Bulls down 61-48, 8:45 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry's back to hitting free throws, that's a good thing :yes:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Much as I like Lonny Baxter, he looks rather clueless out there............


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose blocks robinson's shot. Curry fouls Coleman after they get the offensive board.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kenny thomas is actually someone Lonny can match up against... they're probably about the same size.

Problem is Kenny is a really good scorer


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter set a perfect pick for Jamal, he uses it and hits the three.

Iverson answers.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

cAN'T THE bULLS JUST GO ON A RUN??????? 
What is wrong with them????

:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter with the rebound and outlet to rose.
Rose long pass to Marshall
Back to rose
lobs it in to curry, for the easy bucket.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal stops moving when the ball's not in his hands. :|

Eddy's getting fed on offense and he's producing. Maybe he'll be ok after all


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Jamal stops moving when the ball's not in his hands. :|


Someone besides me noticed?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal presses and drives, then draws contact. Good job Jamal!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls struggling to get back in the game.

Down 10 with 6:45 left


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

No Defense, No Defense... we are very soft defensively.. especially without Chandler in the game!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone besides me noticed?


It is rather noticeable


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!

Let's go guys....


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I like Jamal's little hop move.:fire:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing them give Lonny a spell for Blount... put a big tall guy up against Thomas


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson is getting open looks, but is just missing.

In spite of that, Bulls now trail by 14, 69-55


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose throws THomas to the ground going for the rebound (not really).


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man do we miss Tyson


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Man do we miss Tyson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 41%


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Iverson with 7 steals


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We are shooting 41%


That's sure to go up now that Blount is taking off balance 15 footers


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Why the [edit] is lonny Baxter playing. I mean he sucks and is killing us. It is the same old **** with BC. He likes some player and no matter how ****** he plays he get mintues. T. Hassell ring a bell. Please take baxter out. I hate to say this but BC has no idea out there.

david


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Much as I like what I see in Crawford, he is always looking to shoot first not really looking to setup anyone else.



Curry also needs to look up the Word R-E-B-O-U-N-D


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy seems active on the offensive boards

Credit where credit is due


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Why the **** is lonny Baxter playing. I mean he sucks and is killing us. It is the same old **** with BC. He likes some player and no matter how ****** he plays he get mintues. T. Hassell ring a bell. Please take baxter out. I hate to say this but BC has no idea out there.
> 
> david


There's nobody else to play. Marshall's walking with a limp and he's the only other 4 we've got.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

uNFORTUNATELY Cartwright has insisted on putting Baxter in the line up..the guy just sucks...throw aErob out there


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Dog has his faults, but inability to hit an open shot clearly isn't one of them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in the game.

Draws a foul on the baseline on O.

He's really sticking Iverson. Gets the steal, to rose for a dunk.

Rose goes inside but throws up a poor looking shot. Robinson hits the 3 on the other end (ERob's man).

BC calls timeout. Bulls down 15.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Big Dog has his faults, but inability to hit an open shot clearly isn't one of them.


Big Dog has 10 boards, too.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

If we can keep the damage to 10 or just inside 10 we may be able to make a run at them in the 4th


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sixers 104
> Bulls 84
> 
> ...


I think my score is looking good. My prediction for Crawford isn't looking good yet.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

our players just cant show up....i'm sick of them....1-3 at home...way to go


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich just had a terrific looking rebound. Show Eddy how to do that ;-)

Curry missed his last 2 FT and then Gill missed 2.

BUlls down by 17, with Curry at the line.

Clank.
Clank.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

...and here come the boos.

Bulls down by 20. :whatever:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I jinxed Curry... he's missed 4 FTs in a row


Big Dog with a 3 and the Bulls down by 20 :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

owwwwwww.

Robinson nails a 3.

Bulls down 20.

Blount hits a turnaround fade-away shot. He had his tongue hanging out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Much as I like what I see in Crawford, he is always looking to shoot first not really looking to setup anyone else.




JALEN ROSE 7-13 assists:3 points:16 
JAMAL CRAWFORD 5-9 assists:4 points:15 


 
It looks like he's looking for his shot a little less than your statement leads me to believe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton Johnson makes his NBA debut.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We've got Lint!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I am sorry, if BC can't right this ship... he should replaced..

There is no excuse for these type of blow-out losses.

The only thing the Bulls have shown me this season, is that they are not the worst team in the league. After that, they haven't shown jack!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose isn't the PG.

JALEN ROSE 1 TO
JAMAL CRAWFORD 4 TO


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry has 8 rebounds.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not so much looking at his numbers, I am looking at body language and his style of play this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose isn't the PG.
> ...


What happened to last night when we supposedly played Rose as PG? Why'd BC go away from that?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

stupid people do stupid things


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to last night when we supposedly played Rose as PG? Why'd BC go away from that?


Bulls didn't play last night ;-)

BC surely wants Crawford to be the PG. After the 2nd half of last game, he was bound to let him play PG all game tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal just took an open 3 and missed everything.

Here goes the Jamal-is-the-bulls show.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: New Orleans just kicked the **** out of the Lakers

114
95

Tomorrow night is going to be ugggggly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The crowd id booing, continuously now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Snow just pinched Hiney's nipple


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

This team should get booed out of the stadium. Look at that horrible communication on the court. I hate being negative but thats what it led to. Sad. When is it time to win. All we want is a F***************ing winning season with more than 30 wins. Im pissed off sorry for the rant.


Horrible shot by Crawford and then Big Dogg hits the three. Then bad pass by ROse. Turnover. Horrible. BC must go


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal isn't playing PG right now.

Hinrich at PG, Jamal at SG, Rose at SF.

Jamal just took another shot and missed, after getting fouled just before taking a shot.

Hinrich hit his first FG of his career.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This team has no competence whatsoever....They are all losers.What happened last night against the Magic was a FRAUD.

These players aren't worth anything.


Paxson indeed should make some changes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with a nice save, going out of bounds to get it.

Hinrich misses the 3 at the other end.

Philly timeout.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

enh. I really didn't think we'd have a chance against Philly tonight. Philly is so underrated it's not even funny. They're my favorite to win the east and got to the finals this year. Iverson has changed his game for the better. And Big Dog is what the doctor ordered.

That said though. The hornets are flat out the best team in the league right now. Baron Davis is the MVP of the early season. It's not going to be pretty tomorrow night. Baron was draining 3's in Kobe's grill tonight and he had a crossover on Kobe that was sick. Don't even want to think about what he does to any of the bulls perimeter guys.

And when does Hinrich plan to unleash this shot of his? He shot horrible in summer league. Shot poorly in preseason. And he's shoot poorly now. Is it possible he's not the dead eye shooter you all keep saying he is?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> What happened last night against the Magic was a FRAUD.


No it wasn't. The magic are possibly the worst team in the league. At least they are worse than us. The timber pups beat them 100-71 tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount with the steal. Outlet pass to Jamal.

He stops at about the FT line and clanks one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal shoots again, and hits.

6-12 FG now.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Philadelphia is going to lead the league in looks of disdain. And Randy Ayers whines more than any coach I've ever seen.

The problem is, its working...they've got the officials eating out of their hands.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are down just 15 points now.

Hinrich is playing solid D on Iverson.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose passes to Jamal. Jamal has an open lane to the bucket.

He stops, tries the 10 ft jumper, misses.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Which players in the league you think have heart, something we dont have? I dont care if they have the least talent get them here to light a fire under our A***


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen just tipped in a shot for Philly.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

KH's stats aren't gonna look good, but he's had a nice first game. It'd be better if he was hitting his shots, but I think that'll come.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal shoots again, and hits.
> 
> 6-12 FG now.


Compared to Rose's what, 7-13?
And Hinrich's 1-7?
Gill 1-4?

He and Jalen are the only guys who should be shooting of our perimeter guys.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Curry's problem(s) have a GREAT deal to do with conditioning...

...problem is, it gives a glimpse into more serious problems like self-motivation and that inner desire to compete.

Yes, I know he was hurt, but, by now his conditioning should have at least "improved."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen just made a terrific pass to Curry who tried a monster jam, but was fouled.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls are down just 15 points now.
> 
> Hinrich is playing solid D on Iverson.


Nice pro debut: "Kirk, you take that little guy over there."


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry tries to facial Dalembert, but instead takes a rough foul, goes to the line and disappoints.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Compared to Rose's what, 7-13?
> ...


Crawford is now 6-14.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Philadelphia is going to lead the league in looks of disdain. And Randy Ayers whines more than any coach I've ever seen.
> 
> The problem is, its working...they've got the officials eating out of their hands.


Sixers will swallow your soul.

There's a team that never has problems with heart. Everybody on that roster goes out and gives 150%. It's the Allen Iverson effect.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> KH's stats aren't gonna look good, but he's had a nice first game. It'd be better if he was hitting his shots, but I think that'll come.


Hinrich has been wild tonight to say the least!!!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

WOW, hinrich is just throwin' up anything...nice goin' kirk....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford at the point now.

He is not passing the ball at all.

He hits another shot.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Just thought I'd throw it out there but Brad Miller has kicked off the season with 14 and 10 , 4apg , 2spg and 2bpg

Not bad for a so called scrub that no one wanted and we let go anyway because Eddy was the future 

OK I can see the Chandler for Brand trade ...but what I wouldn't give to have kept Brad Miller on this team


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

96-73 Philly

Timeout.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Plus he (Brad ) threw 8 assists tonight


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

No excuses, fellas. I don't care if Chandler was out tonight. The Spurs took the Lakers to double overtime *without* Duncan or Parker.

The Bulls should have competed harder than they did tonight, Chandler or no Chandler.

Their performance is another bad reflection on both the players and the coaching staff.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton scores in his first FGA.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

6-0? how about 2-4? this club has really not done the job. And its not just BC, its Pax as well. And lets throw some blame at JK as well. This has been bad. And let me point out, rather correctly if i may, that we barely beat Atlanta ( a team who didnt have an owner this summer) and Orlando, who is arguably the only team that is worse then us. Can anyone say lottery? I guess I can do my service to the Bulls and find the next Pietrus, but oh wait, Pax doesnt draft players he hasnt seen! *******


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd trade Curry's 285lbs of lard *** and 0 lbs of heart for AI's 165lbs of muscle and 125lbs of heart if I could.

Curry's got 17 and 10 and or so and still hasn't made any appreciable impact on the game. 

Hinrich stumbles and fumbles

Lint with a 3, good for him!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: 

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's garbage time with ~4 minutes left.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Just thought I'd throw it out there but Brad Miller has kicked off the season with 14 and 10 , 4apg , 2spg and 2bpg
> 
> Not bad for a so called scrub that no one wanted and we let go anyway because Eddy was the future
> ...


LOL, right now I'd happily give Eddy Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter showing some nifty post moves.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Hinrich is gassed...but he's still trying to push it and he's playing great positional defense.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk has been scrappy. Cant fault him for that. but 8 shots in 15 minutes? i guess he is the pass first PG we want? right BC? the ineptness of the front office (Pax had no idea what he was saying in describing this kids game) and BC makes me sick. Overhaul the whole team.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

A few observations. Curry played solid ball tonight. Sure he missed some FT but that's mostly due to him being out of shape and as i have said it will take a few weeks for him to get in shape. The bulls are down to one big man. This team has known since the end of last year that they need a backup big man and still no one . With chandler out curry is it.

I like the backcourt of hinrich and JC. The beginning of this season should finally settle the issue. JC is a SG and that is why paxson draft hinrich. Who as of tonight is our best defensive guard i am sorry to say. 

Is it to much for someone other than chandler and hinrich to hustle for a loose ball. The sixers get every single one.

Rose benched again for a bad shoot at the end of the 3rd quater. That is the second time this year.

david


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Its gotten to a stage for me where I think this is hilarious 

I predicted Sam Dalembert was going to come in and slap some nuts around and Allstar Sam is doing just that so it seems


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Hinrich stumbles and fumbles


Sheesh, a while ago, people were saying it was okay if he fouled out, as long as he played good D. For the love of Pete, he's just coming in after being sick and losing weight and conditioning. Give the guy a break


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sixers 104
> Bulls 84
> 
> ...


This is the 2nd time I've been VERY close.

Jamal ends the game with 19 on 7-15 shooting.


It's 100-81 with 2:30 left


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Baxter showing some nifty post moves.


Yeah against the soft defense of 76ers now.. 

But hey good moves in Garbage Time!

I am seeing this snowballing rather quickly.. if someone does not grab hold to this increasingly sinking ship.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> 
> 
> Sheesh, a while ago, people were saying it was okay if he fouled out, as long as he played good D. For the love of Pete, he's just coming in after being sick and losing weight and conditioning. Give the guy a break


I'm just giving play by play... he was driving in, stumbled, and fumbled the ball. Overall he's done good. He can't buy a bucket though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal's back in.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

And why am i on it. The bulls lost tonight because they play awful D. And they continue too.

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He shoots, he misses.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

theres still time off so its not over till the fat lady sings. lol


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:dead: 

I really didn't want to end my evening by coming home and seeing that the Bulls are losing big . . . again.

Kirk 1-9 ouch . . . but 6 assists is good

WTF happened to Tyson? Did he forget we have a game today or something, because it appears he has not shown up.

Eddy did better, esp 9 rebounds, but he needs to hit more ft's.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> :dead:
> 
> I really didn't want to end my evening by coming home and seeing that the Bulls are losing big . . . again.
> ...


tyson got injured


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Almost called the exact score. Off by 3 combined points.

I'm starting to smell those ribs ;-)


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just giving play by play... he was driving in, stumbled, and fumbled the ball. Overall he's done good. He can't buy a bucket though.


Sorry, misunderstood your post  

Kirk has that problem sometimes (buying a bucket), but he *will* leave it all on the court whenever he plays. The guy is all heart and hustle.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> tyson got injured


 

how bad is it?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford, Hinrich, Blount, Johnson and Gill played hard. Everyone else seemed indifferent at best. Cartwright's lost this team. Those that did play hard did so out of pride or because its part of their nature. They didn't play hard for Cartwright.

*DEAD COACH WALKING*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You guys should watch the sonics tonight. Fun team to watch. It'll help you forget the downess of the bulls loss. I really think we should make a play for Radmanovich. Kid is an agressive fast breaking, shooting, 6-10 small forward. He reminds me of Dirk when he pulls down the rebound and gets out running with the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hinrich fouled out in 15 minutes???

Good lord. Is it really good defense if all you're doing is hacking?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, chifaninca, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, BCH*, Nesovic, sinkingship, DaBullz, Mikedc, 7thwatch, Future, ryzmah, JAF311, RoRo, RATF, unBULLievable, E L D R U H M A I, Kismet*, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, giusd, mATtAhY, blizzaw665, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Chicago N VA, elias03, GB)


Cool. 


Just got home and saw the score.

Not cool. :no:

What happened? I saw Tykes tumble...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm worried about Tyson. 

I bet Eddy is in the locker room saying " see what happens when you hustle"


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Hinrich fouled out in 15 minutes???
> 
> Good lord. Is it really good defense if all you're doing is hacking?


25 minutes. A ton of effort, no doubt about it. cant fault him for that. and his adrenaline was running. But his positioning and technical defense wasnt that great. he did a good job chasing, and then he would ruin it by reaching. Lets not call him a stopper


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

What exactly happened to Tyson? I hope its not serious. He was really emerging, and we need him.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> I'm worried about Tyson.
> 
> I bet Eddy is in the locker room saying " see what happens when you hustle"


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 25 minutes. A ton of effort, no doubt about it. cant fault him for that. and his adrenaline was running. But his positioning and technical defense wasnt that great. he did a good job chasing, and then he would ruin it by reaching. Lets not call him a stopper


lol. I love NBA.com's stat tracker deal. Nothing like looking down and seeing player put up 25 minute numbers in 15 minutes and then all of a sudden the minutes update.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich also had one more assist than our all-star PG.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich also had one more assist than our all-star PG.


How many TOs? i dont know


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

futuristxen, is it that hard for you to admit that Hinrich had a decent first game in the NBA? Is it that hard for you to admit that when he was in there, he did a good job defensively on one of the hardest-to-defend players in the League?

Like I said, Hinrich is damn good. Period. It took many college hoops fans four freaking years to realize this, partially because he's a white kid from Iowa and partially because he was playing out of position at Kansas.

When Kirk's shot comes around (which I have no doubts it will), he will be a very solid addition to this club. Hate all you want, but the facts remain -- despite the fact that his shot was off in his first NBA game of his life, Kirk impressed tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> I bet Eddy is in the locker room saying " see what happens when you hustle"


 

:rofl:



Sad...but he probably did think it.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich also had one more assist than our all-star PG.


 . . . while shooting 10% from the field . . .


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 25 minutes. A ton of effort, no doubt about it. cant fault him for that. and his adrenaline was running. But his positioning and technical defense wasnt that great. he did a good job chasing, and then he would ruin it by reaching. Lets not call him a stopper


Let's call him a rookie thjat just played his first game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> How many TOs? i dont know


Crawford 7-16 FG, 2-5 3Pt, 3-4 FT, 1 reb, 5 ast, 4 TO, 1 blk, 2 PF, 19 pts

Hinrich 1-10 FG, 0-3 3Pt, 3-4 FT, 2 reb, 6 ast, 2 TO, 3 stl, 0 blk, 6 PF, 5 pts

(Curry actually got 2 buckets in garbage time < 2 minutes left to lead the team with 21 pts)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> futuristxen, is it that hard for you to admit that Hinrich had a decent first game in the NBA? Is it that hard for you to admit that when he was in there, he did a good job defensively on one of the hardest-to-defend players in the League?
> 
> Like I said, Hinrich is damn good. Period. It took many college hoops fans four freaking years to realize this, partially because he's a white kid from Iowa and partially because he was playing out of position at Kansas.
> ...


He has alot of heart. and a great looking shot. But there has been zero evidence that he can make it in the pros. My guess is that he will be a very good player, just not here. And i wouldnt call his first game a dominant performance by any stretch of the imagination. He is going to be a factor, but right now he is about the 7th or 8th man on this club. Considering he was taken 3 spots behind Wade, the difference is so vast when you compare his first game to Wades. And Wade got a hip pointer and still was great. Im not saying I am a Wade fan, but lets not talk about superstardom for this kid after what can be described, at best, as scrappy


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal had 1 assist in the 2nd half.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal had 1 assist in the 2nd half.


Jamal did the job when the game was competive. Kirk had most of his stats in garbage time. And when Iverson was sitting on the bench


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

rlucas, nobody is prediction superstardom for Hinrich. Some people are merely predicting good things from him.

His shot will come around. I'd bet my house on it. Kid was money at the highest level in college, and I have no doubt when his nerves settle he'll be fine in the League.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal did the job when the game was competive. Kirk had most of his stats in garbage time. And when Iverson was sitting on the bench


Iverson went out of the game with 4 minutes left.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> And Wade got a hip pointer and still was great. Im not saying I am a Wade fan,


...but your words are.

He wouldn't change the mess this team is in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> rlucas, nobody is prediction superstardom for Hinrich. Some people are merely predictiong good things from him.
> 
> His shot will come around. I'd bet my house on it. Kid was money at the highest level in college, and I have no doubts when his nerves settle he'll be fine in the League.


College and the Pros are 2 different things. Remember Rodney Monroe? He had the greatest shot in college that I ever saw. and some skills. he never made it in the pros. And there some kid at UNC who helped them win a title against UM and he never made it. The Pro game is quicker. the 3 point line is out further and the defenders are bigger and quicker. i would bet Kirk gets his shot going as well, but it may take 2 years for him to figure out to shoot. if you take in the summer league games, is he even shooting 30% for his career? the point is, he did somethings tonight that he can build on. But if we think he is a better player then Jamal right now, or probably ever, or that he can be a full time factor is probably a stretch. and at #7, you have to get a high impact player who can play now. Like i said, Kirk will be fine. But he maybe passing the ball to a fellow lottery pick next year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> College and the Pros are 2 different things. Remember Rodney Monroe? He had the greatest shot in college that I ever saw. and some skills. he never made it in the pros. And there some kid at UNC who helped them win a title against UM and he never made it. The Pro game is quicker. the 3 point line is out further and the defenders are bigger and quicker. i would bet Kirk gets his shot going as well, but it may take 2 years for him to figure out to shoot. if you take in the summer league games, is he even shooting 30% for his career? the point is, he did somethings tonight that he can build on. But if we think he is a better player then Jamal right now, or probably ever, or that he can be a full time factor is probably a stretch. and at #7, you have to get a high impact player who can play now. Like i said, Kirk will be fine. But he maybe passing the ball to a fellow lottery pick next year.


Jack "Goose" Givens.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> futuristxen, is it that hard for you to admit that Hinrich had a decent first game in the NBA? Is it that hard for you to admit that when he was in there, he did a good job defensively on one of the hardest-to-defend players in the League?
> 
> Like I said, Hinrich is damn good. Period. It took many college hoops fans four freaking years to realize this, partially because he's a white kid from Iowa and partially because he was playing out of position at Kansas.
> ...


Well I couldn't see the game, so I had to rely on the box score. And Hinrich is apparently the best you can be without it showing up in the box score. I'll get to see him tomorrow for the first time against New Orleans on WGN.

And as a college hoop fan, I never realized that Hinrich was any good. So that whole thing totally missed me. Thus my being miffed when we drafted him.

But yeah, it seems kind of dumb to pick out any one player and blame him for a bad loss like this. It isn't Jamal's fault. It isn't Eddy's fault. It's a team thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

futuristxen:

If you were told that Curry and Crawford led the team in scoring with 21 and 19 points, would you expect the team to win? Or would you expect them to lose this bad?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but your words are.
> ...


My boy was Pietrus. and he wouldnt change this mess either. But ask the GS fans, in his 20 odd minutes before spraining his ankle, he showed them how defense is played. and his intensity and hustle was a highlight of the game. He may never put up Kirk like stats, but he would be a better fit. But he is hurt now as well so its a moot point


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> College and the Pros are 2 different things. Remember Rodney Monroe? He had the greatest shot in college that I ever saw. and some skills. he never made it in the pros. And there some kid at UNC who helped them win a title against UM and he never made it. The Pro game is quicker. the 3 point line is out further and the defenders are bigger and quicker. i would bet Kirk gets his shot going as well, but it may take 2 years for him to figure out to shoot. if you take in the summer league games, is he even shooting 30% for his career? the point is, he did somethings tonight that he can build on. But if we think he is a better player then Jamal right now, or probably ever, or that he can be a full time factor is probably a stretch. and at #7, you have to get a high impact player who can play now. Like i said, Kirk will be fine. But he maybe passing the ball to a fellow lottery pick next year.


That Carolina team had Donald Williams, but he was far from one of the best shooters. He only shot like 40% from 3 I do believe, which is good, but not NBA worthy. 

Hinrich is 100x the player Donald Williams was.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> futuristxen:
> 
> If you were told that Curry and Crawford led the team in scoring with 21 and 19 points, would you expect the team to win? Or would you expect them to lose this bad?


I wouldn't expect anything. Neither of those numbers are conclusive for either player, without a 20+ game from Rose and some chip points from Chandler and Marshall.

My ideal numbers are 25 from Crawford, 22-27 from Curry, and 27 from Rose. I would expect a win with those numbers, 9/10.

I agree with your sentiment that Rose needs to be our primary scorer, unless Curry has it going in which case he should be our second scorer, and Crawford should range depending on who has the hot hand.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect anything. Neither of those numbers are conclusive for either player, without a 20+ game from Rose and some chip points from Chandler and Marshall.
> ...


I'm not sure we win this game if our guys get those numbers.

+6 Jamal, +5 Curry, +11 Rose is +22 points.

We lost by 21 -- and Iverson sat more than usual.

What we really need is for Jamal and Curry to lead us DEFENSIVELY, and then we'd blow 'em out.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> That Carolina team had Donald Williams, but he was far from one of the best shooters. He only shot like 40% from 3 I do believe, which is good, but not NBA worthy.
> ...


Not when it counted. Donald Williams made the shots when he had too if i remember correctly. What was Kirks FG% in college out of curiousity? And lets remember he was never a first option on those KU teams


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure we win this game if our guys get those numbers.
> ...


Defense is a team concept not just two guys. I didn't get to see the game, but I imagine having Tyson in the middle of the lane would have helped...however....like I said earlier, I consider the Sixers the class of the east. I think they'll win the east.

The only team better than the Sixers right now in the east is a team called the New Orleans Hornets. Who killed the lakers. i did watch that game. And I'm scared for our bulls. The lakers are a team that play good defense, and the Hornets lit them up for 114 tonight. Baron Davis is going to be just as bad as Iverson, and inside New Orleans will beat the **** out of Eddy Curry. Magloire, Brown, and Lynch...no second chance points, no easy layups...What's the worst loss in franchise history for the bulls? cause it could be worse than that.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He has alot of heart. and a great looking shot. But there has been zero evidence that he can make it in the pros. My guess is that he will be a very good player, just not here. And i wouldnt call his first game a dominant performance by any stretch of the imagination. He is going to be a factor, but right now he is about the 7th or 8th man on this club. Considering he was taken 3 spots behind Wade, the difference is so vast when you compare his first game to Wades. And Wade got a hip pointer and still was great. Im not saying I am a Wade fan, but lets not talk about superstardom for this kid after what can be described, at best, as scrappy


Are you talking about the Dwayne Wade, who in his first three regular season games was 11-39 (28%)? Or is there some other DW you're trying to compare Hinrich to?

Why is Hinrich being compared to anyone after only one NBA game? Unbelievable! The kid plays 25 minutes and already we're drawing comparisions. Talk about quick to judge! And why don't we try to find some other way to describe him other than "scrappy and "...has a lot of heart." Next thing you know we'll be calling him "intelligent."


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Dwayne Wade, who in his first three regular season games was 11-39 (28%)? Or is there some other DW you're trying to compare Hinrich to?
> ...


He is a smart player. that comes without question. Scrappy and heart is a good way to describe him, I dont see anything wrong with that. Thats how id describe him at KU as well. Its a complement. and a big one at that. But wades first game was outstanding. 18 pts or something like that. 6 or 7 assts, 4-6 bds and some good steals, plus lock down D. Kept that under manned team in it even though he got a hip pointer in the 3rd quarter. The difference between his first game and Kirks was far greater then the 3 spots that seperate them in the draft. Just pointing it out.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Hinrich hasn't played for two weeks or so. Give him some time. It's way to early to make comparisons.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixers win. Good game by big Dog. Sixers maybe a team to watch out for in the east


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Not when it counted. Donald Williams made the shots when he had too if i remember correctly. What was Kirks FG% in college out of curiousity? And lets remember he was never a first option on those KU teams


 MIN FG% 3P% FT% RPG APG TPG BPG SPG PPG
99-00 Kansas 21.4 42.9 31.3 73.5 2.4 3.6 2.6 0.5 1.0 5.5
00-01 Kansas 32.7 50.0 50.5 84.3 4.1 6.9 3.4 0.3 1.3 11.5
01-02 Kansas 30.9 54.1 47.8 80.8 4.8 5.0 2.7 0.4 1.6 14.8
02-03 Kansas 33.5  47.5 40.6 70.4 3.8 3.5 2.2 0.4 1.9 17.3
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TOTALS 29.7 49.3 43.0 77.6 3.8 4.7 2.7 0.4 1.5 12.4


There you go. His senior year I remember him taking a TON of bad shots, but then again, I believe there were hampered by injuries and he was forced to take on more of a scorers role.

I think people forget he is 6'3", too. I like the kid.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

please add me to your club Retro. He had to shoot more last year and his FG % wasnt bad. but my point is that it is very hard to be a good shooter in college and then take it to the pros. Some people do it, but others havent. and his build is identical to that of Donald Williams and Rodney Monroe, who never make it. 6-3 is a hard height to be. But it can be done. And Hersey Hawkins, Dumars and Horny proved it can be done. but its no guarantee. and so far his shot is lost somewhere in lawrence.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

(Long post)
Couple observations... 

- Hinrich played hard out there. He hustled, couldn't buy a bucket, but I can live with that. The fouls will come down once he learns what will and won't get called, and once he gets some respect from refs. 

- Eddy looked better, but it was a very quiet 21 pts. He wasn't dominating like a big man should be, especially against the sixers. He was more active on the boards than I've ever seen him before, but still had a few complete lapses. 

- The Bulls need to use Jamal like the Sixers use AI, hang with me on this. Jamal is most effective when he is at the 2 guard, and it is okay to think shoot 1st pass 2nd. AI is all about creating, both for his shot, and for his teamates. How many great passes did AI make tonight? He can make those because he has the ball in his hands most of the night creating off the dribble. The Bulls have the perfect situation with a solid defensive pg (soon enough) in Hinrich, to execute this gameplan. At least try it for a game and see what happens, give Jamal the ball and tell him to create, and see what happens, whats the worst that can happen, we lose by 30? 

- BC needs to stop treating players with this tough love, and let players play through a mistake or two. At the end of blowouts, the young players need to be in the game, not Gill, not Blount, the lineup should have been, Jamal, Kirk, Lint, Lonny, Eddy. Get the young kids out and see if they can't find something to build on for tommorrow night. 

- It has been said many times, but the team really misses Jay, especially Jamal. Jamal opperated best with another type of combo guard in the backcourt (the reason why I'm excited about Hinrich). Jalen struggles when he's not the focal point of the oofense for the entire game, it seems like he gets completely out of sync, and can't make a shot unless he's got the ball in his hands everytime down the floor, and does something with it (not necesarrily [sp?] shoot). 

- Tyson is the heart and soul of this team, they have no chance without him putting up big numbers. 

- I'd still like to see Isaiah Thomas as the next coach. He could really teach Jamal and Kirk about good guard play. I know it won't happen, but I'd like to see BC stay on as an assistant. He has the makings of a great assistant coach, but not good enough for a head coach. 

- Finally, I would like this team to just go out and have fun, even early in the game, they come out like they just got back from a funeral, get out and run, have fun, put on a show (this would only happen if BC is gone, because that wouldn't be professional). This team looks scared to make something happen. Last year at the end Jamal was so smooth in his game, now it seems like he's back to the middle of the year, when he was trying to do everything at 100 mph. Not letting the game come to him. That's on the coaching staff for not letting him know. Same with Eddy, he's trying to do everything too quick, instead of feeling for the defense and than making his move. 

...whew! that was a mouthfull, I'm done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I know our motto is not excuses but when Chandler went down, there went any chance we had of winning. Marshall? He is hurt too. He tried to play, but it's obvious he couldn't it done

I am glad to see Curry play like he did. But this is more Chandler's team. No doubt about it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's my observations from the game.

Iverson almost had a triple double. A VERY STRONG triple double. 33pts, 11 ast, 8 STEALS.

Curry had his best NBA game, ever. At least that I've seen.

Jamal played one half of very good (not great) basketball, and one half of very selfish basketball.

Hinrich is going to be a very good NBA player. This year. We won't be waiting for that long for him to show us everything he can do, including hitting shots.

Linton Johnson looked very poised when he was out there. I'd like to see more of him.

The Bulls have a very weak roster. When you subtract Fizer, Marshall, Chandler, and Pippen, it's even worse.

Minutes during blowout games should go to the 2nd string and to the guys at the end of the bench.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Hinrich hasn't played for two weeks or so. Give him some time. It's way to early to make comparisons.


people have been comparing him to other players since he was at KU ...why should they suddenly stop now tht he is in the league?

this is what the comparisons are supposedly for ...to gauge his ability in the nba


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

rlucas,



> He had to shoot more last year and his FG % wasnt bad.


"Wasn't bad"? Try exceptional. Please name another 6'3" PG playing out of position at the SG and SF slots for three out of his four years in the toughest conference in the nation who shot 50% FG for his career and 43% from behind the arc (including 51% his soph. year, a KU and Big XII record). I doubt you'll have an easy time.



> but my point is that it is very hard to be a good shooter in college and then take it to the pros.


True, but if you can do more things than merely shoot -- like, for example, play point guard, push the tempo, play lockdown D -- then it's a bit easier.



> and his build is identical to that of Donald Williams and Rodney Monroe, who never make it. 6-3 is a hard height to be.


Not if you're actually 6'3 3/4" (idential to Dwyane Wade's height) and are a point guard.



> and so far his shot is lost somewhere in lawrence.


True, but I'd bet the house it returns....soon.


----------

